# One blastocyst



## susy

Hello,
We have had 4 fresh and 5 FETs, the 7th attempt resulted in our daughter.  We now only have one blastocyst left frozen and feel this is our last chance as I  feel I am too old,(41) to go through more cycles with such low success rates. We had a couple of FET's since my daughter, natural cycle but no luck.
I am just wondering about the chance of our final blastocyst defrosting? I know they are less likely to defrost than cleaved and pro-nucleate which we have used in the past with great defrost rates, only losing 2 out of 12 defrosting total. We seem to get good strong embryos but not sure what goes wrong.
Thanks,
Susy


----------



## CrystalW

susy said:


> Hello,
> We have had 4 fresh and 5 FETs, the 7th attempt resulted in our daughter. We now only have one blastocyst left frozen and feel this is our last chance as I feel I am too old,(41) to go through more cycles with such low success rates. We had a couple of FET's since my daughter, natural cycle but no luck.
> I am just wondering about the chance of our final blastocyst defrosting? I know they are less likely to defrost than cleaved and pro-nucleate which we have used in the past with great defrost rates, only losing 2 out of 12 defrosting total. We seem to get good strong embryos but not sure what goes wrong.
> Thanks,
> Susy


hello Susy,

I am assuming that is was probably slow-frozen rather than vitrified. The chance varies from about 50-90% survival rate between clinics. So i would be optimistic but realistic that you may not have a transfer.

Best wishes


----------



## susy

Our Blastocyst defrosted on Friday and collapsed which they said was quite normal. We had it trasferred later that day, it is 5 years ols from when I was 36 years, what chance does it have?


----------

